# Poljot 3133 movement



## Griff

Garry has spoken well of this movement.

What is done when a modified version is fitted in a watch.

Can Roy and Garry enlighten me on these please?

How do they compare with a 7750?


----------



## Roy

It depends on the company. Junkers replace 5 parts including the balance.

The 7750 is automatic so you cannot really compare obviously the ETA is better finished but there is nothing wrong with the basic Poljot , it is a superb movement.


----------



## Garry

Hi Griff,

I've owned a few Poljots and never had a problem. Timekeeping is so good out of the box I've never had to have one regulated. They are a licenced copy I believe, of the Valjoux 7734 chrono and is made on Swiss machinery. They just seem to come across as quality..I have a couple of hand wound ETA which feel quite ratchetty on winding, the Poljot is very smooth and quiet, almost a pleasure to wind up. The basic movement is quite reasonable to look at in the display back models. Based purely on personal experience, I think they are superb. One funny thing.......the booklet says power reserve is about 42 hours, but two of mine run for 60+ on one full wind??.

G.


----------



## Roy

Poljot bought the machinery from the Swiss to make this movement, it is ironic now that the valjoux version is no longer available. Many parts are interchangable between the Poljot and the Valjoux.


----------



## Garry

I've read many, many reviews / tests on Poljots and hand on heart, can say I've yet to read anything bad about the watches or movements. They must be in the top 5 of the best value quality watches ever. I cannot recommend this brand highly enough.

I've owned about 12 so far and never had a problem with build quality, timekeeping or reliability. My most prized watch which I will never sell, is my Mig 29 Chrono.










This is now on one of Roys brown Bufallo skin deployment straps and looks even better.

G.


----------



## traveller

As mentioned on previous posts, the 3133 23 jewel movement is made using old Swiss tooling and is like the Valjoux 7734.

The Poljot Aviator Mk 2 has a movement with 25 jewels and an extra 24 hour sub dial. I think it's a 31681 movement. Do you know,Roy, is this a modified 3133 or a totally different movement? If so is it yet another old Valjoux that Poljot are allowed to manufacture?


----------



## Roy

It is the same movement with a small mod,


----------



## 036

Poljot straps: I got one with a Vostok (which lasted about a month by the way) but Poljot come with the most wonderful leather bands with signed clasp which have a nice grain to them and just the right amount of padding.

However, I find that the brown leather lining of the band contains too much tannin or whatever - if you perspire at all you will end up with a yellow wrist and permanently! dyed wrist hairs! And before any of you suggest it, my wrist is no more sweaty than the next mans!

Lovely strap though - if they cured this I'd buy a dozen.


----------



## Dazza1973

I have just got my first watch with a 3133 movement its a aviator its one in 600 and I love it


----------

